# Independence Pass



## Withdrawn 1 (Mar 13, 2004)

Well. . .since I surf snow better than water, I'm interested in anyone willing to ski / tele / snowboard (I snowboard) Independence Pass when it opens. How's the snow up there?


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

There is still plenty of snow up there - they should not have that open until about memorial day for cars.

I may be lookin for one to two people to leave from BV - to go out to the wood on friday or sunday of this week - most of my buddies are dirtbikin or kayakin and flakin on skiin - sled access - anyone would have to know how to ski/snowboard - have a beacon - pay for gas/oil and be willlin to pull my ars up the hill - 

Anyone in Bv up for some BC?


----------



## killtunes (Jun 4, 2004)

RDNEK:

Planning on skiing the steeps on ***es Mountain off Cottonwood, Saturday. You are welcome to join if interested. We will be skinnin'. Of course, there will be whiskey & High Life. 

I may drive up today to check on the road past Denny Creek. Any idea if driving past the closed gate in an FJ40 w/ chains is doable? Usually, it's clear a little ways up by now.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Before they went and got the Cat(s) they plowed up to holy water about a mile or two above denny creek - you can drive a 2 wheel drive van to there - the snow is probably above holey water about up at the patagmigan turn off - above there you should have snow until gunnison.

Do you have sleds? Or are you hikin the entire way? Sat is probably goin to be very hard for me but I am trin to rally a crew for Sunday  

Also where are you goin? North or South of the Divide  I would think that the ridge that follows the road on the gunny side should be super right now. Also if you get up to the bowl all the pitches straight off the top of that should be good now  

This is not indy pass  I always hijack threads  startin a new one about the wood  see if hixton or harvey are around.


----------



## spry (Apr 7, 2004)

been sliding both passes last few days. lots more to do. In BV 395 9389 Why the name "holy water" RDNEK ?


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Rdnek...
hit me up when the pass opens...will be snowmoboarding/car shuttle a couple more days when indy opens. the scoop on this side is that it will open the 19th?? should be plenty of snow up top.


----------



## skidude13 (Apr 25, 2006)

_*Take a can of Big Ox Oxygen with you for the altitude when you get to the top..*_


----------

